# LCS Fire Hose Bumpers vs. Real Duck



## CarolinaLabman (Mar 2, 2008)

Greetings All,

I was wondering if anyone had had any experience with, and could comment on the durability of the Lion Country Supply fire hose bumpers versus the Real Duck fire hose bumpers. There's a huge price difference when compared to the Real Duck line of products.

Thanks for the input.
Andy


----------

